# TFA Cinnamon/TFA Cinnamon spice



## PanMan88 (11/4/16)

Hi is there any Vendor stocking Tfa Cinnamon or Cinnamon spice, I found that the Red hots is an over-powering flavor even on .3% it rips through all the other notes...


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/16)

PanMan88 said:


> Hi is there any Vendor stocking Tfa Cinnamon or Cinnamon spice, I found that the Red hots is an over-powering flavor even on .3% it rips through all the other notes...



Don't think it's available here, but FA Cinnamon Ceylon is great https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/cinnamon-ceylon-flavour-concentrate/


----------



## PanMan88 (11/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Don't think it's available here, but FA Cinnamon Ceylon is great https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/cinnamon-ceylon-flavour-concentrate/


Thank you - Ever made a HIC pink bubblegum mix? 
Ceylon just doesn't quite do the trick, Red hots kill it... 

Thanx though, I buy most of my concentrated Flavors from Valleyvapour - great vendor amazing delivery times...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/16)

PanMan88 said:


> Thank you - Ever made a HIC pink bubblegum mix?
> Ceylon just doesn't quite do the trick, Red hots kill it...
> 
> Thanx though, I buy most of my concentrated Flavors from Valleyvapour - great vendor amazing delivery times...


Oh okay. 

No havent tried it, but it sounds interesting


----------



## PanMan88 (11/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> No havent tried it, but it sounds interesting


So far the recipe is great, getting a lot of flavor with minimal percentages of flavor concentrates, I just can't get it to balance quite right with the flavor I am stuck with now.


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/16)

PanMan88 said:


> So far the recipe is great, getting a lot of flavor with minimal percentages of flavor concentrates, I just can't get it to balance quite right with the flavor I am stuck with now.


I dont remember seing a recipe with that name. If you get a chance please post it. I love unusual juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanMan88 (12/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> nt remember seing a recipe with that name. If you get a chance please post it. I love unusua


2% TFA Wintergreen OR 2% Nature's Flavors Organic Wintergreen
2% Vanillin 
1% TFA Cinnamon Spice
1% FlavourArt Orange

For a more in depth read on how HIC came to this recipe. have a read here - really worth it.
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-pink-bubble-gum.18233/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

PanMan88 said:


> 2% TFA Wintergreen OR 2% Nature's Flavors Organic Wintergreen
> 2% Vanillin
> 1% TFA Cinnamon Spice
> 1% FlavourArt Orange
> ...



Ah thank you very much, I will have a read.


----------



## PanMan88 (12/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ah thank you very much, I will have a read.


Not a problem, enjoy the guy really knows his stuff..


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

Lol... that was really interesting. I'm super curious to try the recipe now 

I've had his Lemon Meringue, and that's outstanding, but haven't ventured into more of his recipes. I do like that he uses mostly FA, which I am huge a fan of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanMan88 (12/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... that was really interesting. I'm super curious to try the recipe now
> 
> I've had his Lemon Meringue, and that's outstanding, but haven't ventured into more of his recipes. I do like that he uses mostly FA, which I am huge a fan of.


RIGHT! Was searching for something new involving some bubblegum and stumbled onto this interesting piece... I can recommend to even lay off further that suggested on the cinnamon red hot if you use that as the cinnamon note. Still powerful on the .4% range to my utter surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanMan88 (12/4/16)

O and by the way you will be absolutely shocked at how much flavor that small percentages packs.


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

PanMan88 said:


> RIGHT! Was searching for something new involving some bubblegum and stumbled onto this interesting piece... I can recommend to even lay off further that suggested on the cinnamon red hot if you use that as the cinnamon note. Still powerful on the .4% range to my utter surprise.



I think the last time I used Cin Red Hot, I used it at 1 drop per 10mls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

PanMan88 said:


> O and by the way you will be absolutely shocked at how much flavor that small percentages packs.



Oh yeah!
My best recipes are ones with small volume concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanMan88 (12/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh yeah!
> My best recipes are ones with small volume concentrates.


Can't agree more!


----------

